
BaseJay from Jieqi.io - jieqi
https://github.com/Jieqiio/BaseJay
======
jieqi
BaseJay is part of The Open EdgeComputing Hardware
Project([https://jieqi.io/Open.html](https://jieqi.io/Open.html)). Create your
own software with BaseJay Docker Development Kit on linux, Mac and windows.

